# Hello



## tinyLB (Nov 3, 2011)

Hello, I'm interested in sourcing a place tobuy two fancy mice in my area (Bournemouth, UK) but can't seem to find anywhere that sells them! Can anyone help/advise?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome to FMB


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

:welcome1 to the forum!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello  If you post down in the wanted section someone may be able to help


----------

